# Help!! Cant Turn Key



## gto4H0P0 (Sep 2, 2008)

hey everyone,
so today i pull up to my house and turn my car off and go inside. when i come out to leave i get in my GTO and try to start it but the key wont budge. its as if the key ignition thing is locked. can anyone help me?! i need my car back :confused
thanks in advance!
-anthony


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

try turning the wheel while turning key... sometimes it locks and doesnt allow the key to turn... hope that helps...


----------



## gto4H0P0 (Sep 2, 2008)

i tried that before but it didnt help either..idk what to do!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It appears as thought your car may have experienced the dreaded cylinder lock and may need a cylinderectomy. Translation; You may have to have it towed to the dealer and have the cylinder replaced or the pin catch drilled out.

You're not the only one reporting this problem.


----------



## gto4H0P0 (Sep 2, 2008)

okay..i bought it from a dodge dealership though. so what do i do? it is still under their warantee and it might still have its original warantee


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I had the same problem , just parked and 2 hrs later couldnt turn the ignition , had it towed in and the dealer will have to drill it out , my car was out of warranty time wise , not mileage wise and i think it was like 4-5 weeks out of warrant, well they covered it and the tow! My dad is a Gm tech working at a Chevy dealer so i had it done there by him , to get a new key and cut is way way pricey!!!! Are you wheels straight, when you parked? I have heard of a few other problems like this..... Mine at first was a little stiff and some times you would have to give the wheel a slight wiggle and then it would turn and then all the sudden nothing.... 
Let me know what happens


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

First thing you should do is see if the factory warranty is still in effect. If it is bypass the Dodge Dealer and go right to Pontiac. All the Dodge dealer will do is play middle man, cut him out if possible. If the car is not under factory warranty then the Dodge Dealer is liable under the warranty they provided you.

You may want to check into an extended warranty for the car. Again, if the car is under factory warranty check into a GMPP. That is the GM extended warranty, if not check into some kind of warranty. I am not an advocate of extended warranties but with a car like this, a couple of service trips to the dealer, the warranty would pay for itself.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The same thing happened to me while we were at the beach. Got out, locked the car, went down to the water, came back 2-3 hours later, and the key wouldn't turn. I panicked and rocked the steering wheel back and forth and damn near broke the key off inside but finally got it to pop in and fire up the ignition. It hasn't done it to me since. I don't know what caused it and don't know what fixed it.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

if it's under warranty, let the dealer fix it

if it's on you, you can fix it yourself but in order to do that you have to understand the problem. 

The Picture is the bottom side of the ignition cylinder in the full "off" position (the accessories would NOT be on).

The pin (1) is on a spring that is pushing it outward. When you turn the key, the pin is pushed in by the ramp of (2) and rides up (3), bringing the key inward, pushing the contact nub of the fob onto the ring around the ignition tightly. The pin pops out the rest of the way so when you turn the car off, the pin rides along (4), the accessories stay on. When you pull the key, another spring pops the cylinder back into the position in the picture with everything off.

You can see the end of the pin is somewhat rounded but has a sharp edge. It becomes bound against (2) and in it's own hole because of that edge. My ignition was sticking but never locked up before I did the preventative measures to fix it. When I took the cylinder apart, the sharp edge had literally carved a grove up (2). If the pin got off slightly, it would catch the lip outside the groove and "stick"









The fix I and many, many other GTO owner's have done is essentially take the cylinder apart and Dremel (2) into a nice smooth ramp. As a matter of fact, GM redesigned the part and you can buy just the piece from gmpartshouse.com for $35. Part #92172018
Here is a picture. See the difference?









To do the fix and for more pictures, look here -> LS1GTO.com Forums - How to: Ignition Cylinder removal and disassembly w/ pics!

The problem for the OP is that his ignition is stuck and in order to remove the cylinder from the car, you have to turn the key. However, now that you know what's going on and other have been in the exact same position, you should be able to free your ignition by maybe pushing in and pulling out while trying to turn the key, etc and get lucky like dusty.

BTW, since the fix, my key turns like butta; better than new


----------



## gto4H0P0 (Sep 2, 2008)

thank you! but my problem is how do i get the ignition cylinder out without being able to turn the key AT ALL?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

yeah, you are in a catch 22
all I can tell you is that others have been in the same predicament and worked their way through it. Some jiggled and pushed and pulled trying to turn the key for up to 20-30 minutes before it turned. Some drilled out the release turning the key allows you to disengage. Some called a locksmith who I assume drilled it out. Some forced it like dusty but be careful not to break the key or fob. Some even said they couldn't turn the key after being in the hot sun but were able to after the sun went down.

Good luck and if you search that other forum I linked, you'll find more information.

(oh I updated the picture in my other post, I posted the wrong one before but now it's right)
and i've learned pontiac part #92172018 is the whole cylinder --> check out LS1GTO.com Forums - Did GM redesign our ignition cylinder?? (pics)


----------



## gto4H0P0 (Sep 2, 2008)

thank you to everyone for your fast responses! i had to take the back part of the key out and turn both sides and eventually it gave..so i did the drilling and all and it works perfect! so thank you everyone!


----------



## Cyclone gray 06 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Can't turn key*

Same problem with my 06' goat today. Drove home...a couple hours later went out to drive it and I couldn't turn the key. After about 20 frustrating minutes trying to turn it I gave up. I got my second key and tried it...no luck. Next I logged on to this forum and read that many others had the same problem. Very nice post by "Ninjured" which helped me understand what's inside. I went back to my car and just forced the key a little harder than I previously tried and it popped and the car started just like "Dustyminpin" did. I have about one year still on my warranty so I'll be taking it back for the proper fix on my next trip to the dealer. I want to *THANK *everyone who posted on this topic....you guys saved me a tow. :seeya:


----------

